# Wert WinCC flexible 2005



## waldy (13 Mai 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage, welche Wert hat Software
SIMATIC WinCC flexible 2005 SP1 Compact 

Best.Nr. 6AV6611-0AA01-1CA5
Original Verpackt.

gruß


----------



## Paule (13 Mai 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> welche Wert hat Software
> SIMATIC WinCC flexible 2005 SP1 Compact


Sammlerwert 

Ne, für manchen Anfänger zum üben sicher ein paar Euro


----------



## IBN-Service (21 November 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe eine Frage, welche Wert hat Software
> SIMATIC WinCC flexible 2005 SP1 Compact
> 
> ...



Ich schätze mal, deutlich unter 30 Euro...

*ROFL*


----------



## jabba (21 November 2010)

Da dies ohne Rechnung nur für Privatleute interessant sein dürfte bestimmt der Markt en Preis.

Eine neue Aktuelle Version kostet 200€ -Rabbat + Mwst also eventuell so um 160-170€

Ein Upgrade von 2005 auf 2008 kostet 80€ also ca 60-70€ , man könnte also maximal 100€ sparen, was daher die Obergrenze wäre.


----------

